# Pilote tablette graphique Thinline



## Prosteed (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, à tous et à toutes Voilà, je viens de migrer vers snow leopard et là cruelle déception, ma tablette graphique ne fonctionne plus.
Je viens de me faire, je ne sais pas combien de page à la recherche du pilote qui pourra la faire fonctionner de nouveau. Cest un Thinline XL ; Jusquà présent jen suis très satisfait.
  Donc si vous avez une solution, je suis preneur.
  Merci davance.


Johann


----------



## frylone (14 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Comme toi, je suis sous Snow Leopard et je ne peux pas utiliser ma ThinLine.
Est-ce que tu as trouvé une solution depuis ton dernier message?

Merci,


----------



## saintille (25 Février 2010)

Bonjour , moi aussi je suis dans ce cas  impossible d'activer les drivers sur Snow Léopard . c'est déprimant , je viens juste de commander la tablette . Que faire ??


----------



## houlala63 (28 Février 2010)

Salut !
Apparemment certaines personnes ont réussi a faire fonctionner des thinline sous linux.
(leur tablette est reconnu comme une Genius ou Uc logic)

Cela n'a rien d'étonnant d'ailleur car ce sont des périphériques 'rebranded' 
c'est a dire qu'un même périphérique (dans ce cas ci genius ou Uc logic) 
peut être vendu sous une autre marque (textorm) 
alors que sous le capot c'est le même matos...

Donc pour en revenir à nos moutons,rendez vous dans le Terminal et tapez la commande suivante pour obtenir des infos sur votre matos:
system_profiler SPUSBDataType

Ou rendez vous dans le menu pomme ->A propos de ce mac->plus d'infos->Usb

repérez votre tablette.
Si a la place de textorm vous remarquez à la ligne Vendor où Manufacturer :
Genius ou UC-Logic Technology Corp.  ou Genius MousePen /un truc du genre,
vous n'avez plus qu'a vous rendre sur le site de genius qui propose des pilotes compatible pour 10.6
Il vous faudra cependant trouver le modèle similaire/compatible avec votre tablette.

Ou sur Uc logic qui propose des modèles furieusement ressemblant à la thinline XL.


Bonne chance ...

UC-Logic
genius-europe.com


----------



## frylone (2 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour l'info.
J'ai été voir dans les infos système le nom du fabricant lorsque je connecte ma tablette ThinLine et à la ligne Fabricant, il n'apparait rien.
Par contre, le port USB m'indique "Tablet PF1209". En cherchant sur Google, je suis tombé sur le site Chinois du fabricant mais même avec la traduction Google, j'ai rien trouvé.
Par contre grâce à ton lien "UC-Logic", j'ai remarqué qu'il vendait une tablette sous le nom "Tablet1209 pro" et comme tu le disais, elle ressemble comme 2 gouttes d'eau à la ThinLine. Donc, je vais testé leur pilote Mac OS et je vous tiens au courant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h02 ----------

J'ai essayé avec le pilote de "UC-Logic" et après un redémarrage, j'ai enfin pu utiliser une partie de ma ThinLine sur SnowLeopard mais le problème c'est que je ne peux pas utiliser la totalité de la surface de la tablette (malgrès mettre mis en "Full" dans les options du logiciel TabletSuite).
La surface de mouvement est réduite à un format proche du A6 au milieu de la tablette.
Au delà de cet espace je suis sur les bords de mon écran.
Bref, c'est mieux mais c'est pas le pied encore. Peut-être faudrait il essayer avec le pilote Genius comme l'indiquer Houlala63?
En tous cas merci à Houlala63 pour ces lumières, çà a permis d'avancer un peu plus.


----------



## houlala63 (3 Mars 2010)

Ha désolé,je pensais que la commande system_profiler SPUSBDataType
serait équivalent à un lsusb sous linux(n'existe pas sous osx).
mais ça ne semble pas être le cas, donc les informations sont différentes...

Néanmoins, je suppose qu'il est possible d'affiner le résultat en relevant les
valeurs Pid et Vid (identifiant produit/identifiant fournisseur) dans informations système.
qui sont attribués aux fabricants de périphériques USB.
C'est tres pratique lorsque l'on dispose de matériel Noname dont on a perdu les drivers.
La liste

En ce qui concerne le site uc-logic as tu remarqué qu'un autre modèle PF8060Pro 
avait les mêmes caractéristiques que le Tablet1209 pro et la thinline?
c'est peut-être le driver de ce modèle le bon ...

Il existe également un Troisième fabricant qui revend cette même tablette sous sa propre marque Manhattan graphics


----------



## frylone (18 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je reviens sur ce post pour indiquer que Uc-Logic a sorti depuis début avril un nouveau pilote (1.25.1) pour sa tablette "PF1209" (le même modèle que la Thinline) et qu'il marche parfaitement sur Snow Leopard avec la Thinline:
http://www.uc-logic.com/download/download_driver.htm
Bon, seul soucis lors de l'installation, c'est que j'ai du m'y reprendre à 3 fois (2 desinstallation et 2 redemarrage).


----------



## houlala63 (14 Juillet 2010)

Le lien à changé:
http://www.uc-logic.com/service/service.html


----------



## faramses (24 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'ai le même problème avec ma tablette XL thinline et mon mac sous mountain lion...ne veulent plus communiquer et 

merci d'avance !


----------



## frylone (28 Octobre 2012)

faramses a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai le même problème avec ma tablette XL thinline et mon mac sous mountain lion...ne veulent plus communiquer et
> 
> merci d'avance !




Bonjour,

As-tu essayé avec le dernier pilote de chez Uc Logic?
http://www.uc-logic.com/en/index.php?ParentMenuID=4

Frylone


----------



## faramses (29 Octobre 2012)

oui j'ai essayé.... ça ne marche pas


----------

